# IAPLC 2017



## Tim Harrison (22 Jun 2017)

Anyone entered the 2017 IAPLC?
http://en.iaplc.com/


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Jun 2017)

What about your self tim?


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jun 2017)

No, I haven't entered...maybe next year, just for the heck of it

The enchanted forest type diorama in a super large aquarium seemed to go down well 2016 (20 out of the top 27), maybe that's the way forward 2018 as well if you want to score highly...I guess we'll find out soon enough once the 2017 winners are known.

But my favourite from 2016 is a nature aquarium, which now seems to be the exception to the rule. Maybe the concept still has some milage left in it yet





World Ranking 0003
Title: “The Rest of the Dream”
Junichi Itakura
JAPAN
Aquarium Size/W180×D60×H60（cm）


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Jun 2017)

Tell me about it. I want to enter but not sure what type to do. Its also the lack of hardscape too. 

Aint all the top ranking have 4ft tank? That means if you want to score high tim you need to upgrade


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Jun 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Aint all the top ranking have 4ft tank?


Or larger...Go big or go home


----------



## Doubu (22 Jun 2017)

I entered this year! Will share the photo once results are out... prob not going to make Top 127 so wont be an issue (sharing photo right after).


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Jun 2017)

Doubu said:


> I entered this year! Will share the photo once results are out... prob not going to make Top 127 so wont be an issue (sharing photo right after).


looking forward to it


----------



## Doubu (22 Jun 2017)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Tell me about it. I want to enter but not sure what type to do. Its also the lack of hardscape too.
> 
> Aint all the top ranking have 4ft tank? That means if you want to score high tim you need to upgrade



If you want to place not in the top 20, you can still do it with a smaller tank!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (22 Jun 2017)

oh i see. i will try for 2018. will be my first


----------



## Sweded (10 Oct 2017)

Tim Harrison said:


> No, I haven't entered...maybe next year, just for the heck of it
> 
> The enchanted forest type diorama in a super large aquarium seemed to go down well 2016 (20 out of the top 27), maybe that's the way forward 2018 as well if you want to score highly...I guess we'll find out soon enough once the 2017 winners are known.
> 
> ...



Lot's of people me included were perplexed by the ranking of this scape. Don't get me wrong it's a terrific and clean scape but some that placed above in had it beat when it come to artistic expression, composition  detail and imagination by a large margin.
Like these masterpieces.





Yoyo Prayogi and Yosh Sim have been some of my favourite scaper and it's going to be interesting to see their no1 and no3 scape from this year.


----------

